# Group Riders= No Tip?!whe



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Anybody experienced what I’ve observed:
Corporate-type office people riding X as a group never tip?

I noticed this pattern because my expectation (for tip) was higher knowing these are not the regular solo commuters who normally do not tip. And considering they are more than one rider.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Age seems to be the delineating factor here.
Not # of Pax in my experience.

< 30 Years Old = Unlikely to tip
30-40 Years Old = Possible Tip
> 40 Years Old = Probable Tip

*Unscientific Results from my experience in my market.

And...
If you're *any age* going to the Airport, I help you with your bags, you didn't die
and you don't tip...
You're a *CLASS A PAXHOLE*!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> Anybody experienced what I've observed:
> Corporate-type office people riding X as a group never tip?
> 
> I noticed this pattern because my expectation (for tip) was higher knowing these are not the regular solo commuters who normally do not tip. And considering they are more than one rider.


1 star them all day long


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Rickshaw said:


> Anybody experienced what I've observed:
> Corporate-type office people riding X as a group never tip?
> 
> I noticed this pattern because my expectation (for tip) was higher knowing these are not the regular solo commuters who normally do not tip. And considering they are more than one rider.


I recall a conversation I had when the tipping first came out saying that the tip comes up as a separate transaction from the ride, so it was difficult to expense and may have to answer question from been counters at the office as it may look like they are ordering ubers for personal use. Or he may have been a cheap dbag but may be a reasonable explanation for a few lol


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

The experience I recalled was an X ride with a corporate type and her 3 minions (4-paxs total). I can tell she’s the boss because the 3 other paxs were quiet, polite and only spoke when asked. The she-boss just bought a new Tesla back home. Came here for a visit, stayed in a fancy 4-star hotel, and took my X-Uber to a tony restaurant. 4-pax-X ride: No tip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> 1 star them all day long


One star anyone on Uber who give a cash tip or on lyft one star cash tip or in app tip as they still allow you to rate later once you see if you got a tip or not.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> One star anyone on Uber who give a cash tip or on lyft one star cash tip or in app tip as they still allow you to rate later once you see if you got a tip or not.


Only you, thank God!
BTW, hows' the "End to Tipping" movement going for you? Recruited any new members lately? Are we who expect tips, soon to be shaking in our boots? Perhaps just maybe, you have found something better to do by now?....Or not!!!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Only you, thank God!
> BTW, hows' the "End to Tipping" movement going for you? Recruited any new members lately? Are we who expect tips, soon to be shaking in our boots? Perhaps just maybe, you have found something better to do by now?....Or not!!!


The movement is going well, It is slow work and I may not see the end of tipping in my lifetime but I enjoy the journey.

Most people can do multiple things with their energy anti tipping is but one thing that I find enjoyable with my time.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The movement is going well, It is slow work and I may not see the end of tipping in my lifetime but I enjoy the journey.
> 
> Most people can do multiple things with their energy anti tipping is but one thing that I find enjoyable with my time.


A clear example of how some people completely waste their time on Earth. Keep up the futile cause.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> A clear example of how some people completely waste their time on Earth. Keep up the futile cause.


Thank you for the encouragement, not many work at something that furthers society in some great way as long as they further their own enjoyment and don't break any laws I think that is time well spent.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Thank you for the encouragement, not many work at something that furthers society in some great way as long as they further their own enjoyment and don't break any laws I think that is time well spent.


Of course you do! Given your logic, its' no surprise.


----------

